# Pjirc



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (14. September 2007)

Mahlzeit^^ Ok Guten Morgn...
Ich benutz auf meiner Web-Site das PJIRC-Aplett, damit der User in den IRC-Channel zu meiner Web-Site kommt...
Funtz aber NUR, wenn ich das Aplett in nem seperaten Fenster als seperate *.html-Datei öffne... Bin ich zu doof das richtig zu machen oder is das normal?

Abgesehen davon bräuchte ich dabei allgemein etwas Hilfe... Mein Englisch is zwar ziemlich gut, aber bei der ReadMe-File zum PJIRC steig ich nicht mehr durch^^
Hoffe hier findet sich jemand, der da nen bissl mehr Ahnung von hat als ich


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (25. September 2007)

Kann mir etwa keiner erzählen, wei ich das richtig einbinde?


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. September 2007)

> oder is das normal


Eigentlich ist das normal, würd ich sagen 

Hier mal ne Möglichkeit, wie man das in ein und derselben Seite lösen könnte(ohne selbige Neuzuladen):

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Test</title>
</head>
<body>
<center>
t e s t e x t e s t e x t e s t e x t e s t e x t e s t e x t e s t e x t e s t e x t e s t e x t e s t e x 
<iframe style="width:600px;height:450px;display:none;border:none;" name="chat" frameborder="0"></iframe>
      <div><form method="post" onsubmit="this.action='http://www.pjirc.com/'+this.applettype.value;this.target='chat';document.getElementsByName('chat')[0].style.display='block';this.parentNode.style.display='none'" action="http://www.pjirc.com/chat/SimpleApplet.php">
        <table>
          <tr>
            <td class="label">Nickname:</td>
            <td><input id="nickfield" type="text" name="nick" size="12" value="Guest?" /></td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td class="label">Applet Style:</td>

            <td>
              <select id="applettype" size="1" name="style">
                <option value="chat/SimpleApplet.php">Simple</option>
                <option value="chat/NormalApplet.php" selected="selected">Normal</option>
                <option value="chat/HeavyApplet.php">Heavy</option>
                <option value="chat/AppletWithJS.php">JS Support</option>
              </select>

            </td>
          </tr>
        </table>
        <p><input id="submit" type="submit" value="Chat!" name="B1" /></p>
      </form></div>
 t e s t e x t e s t e x t e s t e x t e s t e x t e s t e x t e s t e x t e s t e x t e s t e x t e s t e x t
 </center>
</body>
</html>
```
Es befindet sich ein verstecktes iFrame in der Seite. Dorthin wird das Formular gesendet->das Formular wird ausgeblendet->das iFrame eingeblendet->fertitsch


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (25. September 2007)

Das is mein Applett:

```
<div class="center">
<h1>Heavenly Hell Chat-Channel</h1>
<hr>
<p style="align:center;">
<applet code="IRCApplet.class" archive="irc.jar,pixx.jar" width=576 height=400>
<param name="CABINETS" value="irc.cab,securedirc.cab,pixx.cab">
<param name="nick" value="HH-Fan">
<param name="alternatenick" value="HH-Fan?">
<param name="name" value="HH-Chat User">
<param name="host" value="irc.bongster.org">
<param name="gui" value="pixx">
<param name="command1" value="/join #heavenly_hell">
<param name="quitmessage" value="In die Hölle untergehend^^">
<param name="asl" value="true">
<param name="useinfo" value="true">
<param name="soundbeep" value="snd/bell2.au">
<param name="soundquery" value="snd/ding.au">
<param name="authorizedjoinlist" value="all">
<param name="authorizedleavelist" value="all-#mychannel">
<param name="authorizedcommandlist" value="none+me+nick+msg+beep+notice+join+part">
<param name="style:bitmapsmileys" value="true">
<param name="style:smiley1" value=":) img/sourire.gif">
<param name="style:smiley2" value=":-) img/sourire.gif">
<param name="style:smiley3" value=":-D img/content.gif">
<param name="style:smiley4" value=":d img/content.gif">
<param name="style:smiley5" value=":-O img/OH-2.gif">
<param name="style:smiley6" value=":o img/OH-1.gif">
<param name="style:smiley7" value=":-P img/langue.gif">
<param name="style:smiley8" value=":p img/langue.gif">
<param name="style:smiley9" value=";-) img/clin-oeuil.gif">
<param name="style:smiley10" value=";) img/clin-oeuil.gif">
<param name="style:smiley11" value=":-( img/triste.gif">
<param name="style:smiley12" value=":( img/triste.gif">
<param name="style:smiley13" value=":-| img/OH-3.gif">
<param name="style:smiley14" value=":| img/OH-3.gif">
<param name="style:smiley15" value=":( img/pleure.gif">
<param name="style:smiley16" value=":$ img/rouge.gif">
<param name="style:smiley17" value=":-$ img/rouge.gif">
<param name="style:smiley18" value="(H) img/cool.gif">
<param name="style:smiley19" value="(h) img/cool.gif">
<param name="style:smiley20" value=":-@ img/enerve1.gif">
<param name="style:smiley21" value=":@ img/enerve2.gif">
<param name="style:smiley22" value=":-S img/roll-eyes.gif">
<param name="style:smiley23" value=":s img/roll-eyes.gif">
<param name="style:backgroundimage" value="true">
<param name="style:backgroundimage1" value="all all 0 background.gif">
<param name="style:sourcefontrule1" value="all all Serif 12">
<param name="style:floatingasl" value="true">
<param name="pixx:timestamp" value="true">
<param name="pixx:highlight" value="true">
<param name="pixx:highlightnick" value="true">
<param name="pixx:nickfield" value="true">
<param name="pixx:styleselector" value="true">
<param name="pixx:setfontonstyle" value="true">
</applet>
</p>
<hr>

</div>
```

Der Nickname wird automatisch festgelegt...
Schreib das später noch um, sodass die Nicknames bei registriertenn Usern aus der DB kommen... Aber das generelle einbinden funtz nicht...
Hatte es versucht indem ich einfach include('chatapp.html'); nehme, aber da kommt nix... Habs auch versucht indem ich die Verzeichnispfade ändere...


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. September 2007)

Hab das mal probiert...bei mir wird das angezeigt mit deinem Code.
Das einzige, was ich geändert habe, ist das Applet-Tag:

```
<applet code="IRCApplet.class" archive="irc.jar,pixx.jar" codebase="http://webchat.evolu.net/pjirc/v2/" width=576 height=400>
```
...wenn ich da das "pixx.jar" rauslasse, gibt es einen Startup-Error


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (25. September 2007)

Stand in der ReadMe niergends drinne, dass man da ne codebase hinzufügen muss^^


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. September 2007)

Trag da aber fairerweise den Pfad zu den Dateien auf deinem Server ein :-(


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (27. September 2007)

Habs jetzt nochmal anders probiert, aber das klappt nicht richtig^^
Die Java-Konsole sagt mir das:

```
Laden: Klasse hhchat/IRCApplet.class nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: hhchat.IRCApplet.class
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed.
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 10 more
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: irc/ParameterProvider
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: irc/ParameterProvider
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Und das ist das Applett zur Zeit:

```
<applet code="IRCApplet.class" codebase="http://webchat.evolu.net/pjirc/v2/" archive="hhchat/irc.jar,hhchat/pixx.jar" width=650 height=400>
<param name="CABINETS" value="hhchat/irc.cab,hhchat/securedirc.cab,pixx.cab">

<param name="nick" value="HH-Fan">
<param name="alternatenick" value="HH-Fan?">
<param name="name" value="HH-Chat User">
<param name="host" value="irc.bongster.org">
<param name="gui" value="pixx">
<param name="command1" value="/join #heavenly_hell">

<param name="quitmessage" value="In die Hölle untergehend^^">
<param name="asl" value="true">
<param name="useinfo" value="true">

<param name="soundbeep" value="snd/bell2.au">
<param name="soundquery" value="snd/ding.au">
<!--
<param name="soundword1" value="lol snd/lol.au">
-->

<param name="authorizedjoinlist" value="all">
<param name="authorizedleavelist" value="all-#mychannel">

<param name="authorizedcommandlist" value="none+me+nick+msg+beep+notice+join+part">

<param name="style:bitmapsmileys" value="true">
<param name="style:smiley1" value=":) img/sourire.gif">
<param name="style:smiley2" value=":-) img/sourire.gif">
<param name="style:smiley3" value=":-D img/content.gif">
<param name="style:smiley4" value=":d img/content.gif">
<param name="style:smiley5" value=":-O img/OH-2.gif">
<param name="style:smiley6" value=":o img/OH-1.gif">
<param name="style:smiley7" value=":-P img/langue.gif">
<param name="style:smiley8" value=":p img/langue.gif">
<param name="style:smiley9" value=";-) img/clin-oeuil.gif">
<param name="style:smiley10" value=";) img/clin-oeuil.gif">
<param name="style:smiley11" value=":-( img/triste.gif">
<param name="style:smiley12" value=":( img/triste.gif">
<param name="style:smiley13" value=":-| img/OH-3.gif">
<param name="style:smiley14" value=":| img/OH-3.gif">
<param name="style:smiley15" value=":( img/pleure.gif">
<param name="style:smiley16" value=":$ img/rouge.gif">
<param name="style:smiley17" value=":-$ img/rouge.gif">
<param name="style:smiley18" value="(H) img/cool.gif">
<param name="style:smiley19" value="(h) img/cool.gif">
<param name="style:smiley20" value=":-@ img/enerve1.gif">
<param name="style:smiley21" value=":@ img/enerve2.gif">
<param name="style:smiley22" value=":-S img/roll-eyes.gif">
<param name="style:smiley23" value=":s img/roll-eyes.gif">
<param name="style:backgroundimage" value="true">
<param name="style:backgroundimage1" value="all all 0 background.gif">
<param name="style:sourcefontrule1" value="all all Serif 12">
<param name="style:floatingasl" value="true">

<param name="pixx:timestamp" value="true">
<param name="pixx:highlight" value="true">
<param name="pixx:highlightnick" value="true">
<param name="pixx:nickfield" value="true">
<param name="pixx:styleselector" value="true">
<param name="pixx:setfontonstyle" value="true">

</applet>
```

Habs bei Applet code auch mit hhchat/IRCAplett.class probiert, aber tut sich trotzdem nix...


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (28. September 2007)

Hasb jetzt gelöst indem ich einige der Datein auf die Ebene der includenden-File verschoben und nu gehts 
Die geänderten Pfade wollte er bei der Zuordnung der IRCAplett-class wohl nicht...

Nun ja...
Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch...

Wie kann ich die Farben, des Apletts ändern!?
Also die Hintergründe und Schrift-Farben des gesamten Apletts...


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. September 2007)

guckst du hier: http://www.pjirc.com/help.php?p=2


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (29. September 2007)

Cool, dann gugg und probier ich mal ob keiner guggt ^^


----------

